# Soldiers to don Green Berets Aug. 20



## Ravage (Aug 18, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/August/090818-02.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 18, 2009) – The Special Forces Regiment will welcome 125 new members to a distinctive brotherhood during a Regimental First Formation Aug. 20, when the graduating class will don their Green Berets for the first time.

The 4 p.m. ceremony Aug. 20 at JFK Memorial Plaza, will cap more than a year of training for the newest members of the Army’s only dedicated Unconventional Warfare force.

On Aug. 21, the Soldiers will take part in an official graduation at the Crown Center in Fayetteville at 11 a.m., where they will receive their diplomas and a serial numbered Yarborough Knife, made specifically for the Green Berets.

The graduating Soldiers will use their newly honed skills – as Special Forces detachment commanders, weapons sergeants, engineer sergeants, communications sergeants and medical sergeants – as they join the five active duty and two National Guard Special Forces groups.







> Soldiers train for a year to earn the Green Beret.The Special Forces Regiment will welcome 125 new members to a distinctive brotherhood during a Regimental First Formation Aug. 20, when the graduating class will don their Green Berets for the first time. (Photo provided by US Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School Public Affairs)


----------



## formerBrat (Aug 18, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks Ravage for the article.


----------



## snake_doc (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm kinda surprised that USASOC did not blur the faces in the original image.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 18, 2009)

snake_doc said:


> I'm kinda surprised that USASOC did not blur the faces in the original image.



Maybe they didn't pass, but with the graduation and RFF being open ceremonies where anyone can come and look, they might just not care.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats, Gents!


----------



## koz (Aug 18, 2009)

snake_doc said:


> I'm kinda surprised that USASOC did not blur the faces in the original image.



Well all in the photo but two are "G's."  G's are the Pineland guerilla's who are played by NG or non-combat soldiers. Sometimes NG infantry units send their guys to role play.


----------

